# 225 Turbo Back advice



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

hey all,

looking at pulling the trigger on a full turbo back tonight among other things... looking at all my options, opinions welcome. custom from a shop? i was looking at the APR turbo back on ECS, but it seems a bit pricey. what is actually worth buying.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

anyone have experience with billy boat 3 inch turbo back?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Heard of them things for the Vette, but not too familiar with the application for the TT.

42DD makes a damn good product, or you can go the DIY route and put together all the necessary parts (exhaust/tips/piping/resonator) and some $$ for labor at an exhaust shop for your own custom cat-back, which may save you a few bucks if you were to buy the 42DD system outright. I went this route and ended up with a 3" system, but I also got a good deal on most of the parts from a fellow forum member, so it saved me more than a few $$.

An advantage if you were to get the 42DD cat-back would be if you wanted to expand at a later date from cat-back to a turbo-back, you can just get the 42DD DP and it would be plug and play with your 42DD turbo-back exhaust.

Good luck.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

paullee said:


> Heard of them things for the Vette, but not too familiar with the application for the TT.
> 
> 42DD makes a damn good product, or you can go the DIY route and put together all the necessary parts (exhaust/tips/piping/resonator) and some $$ for labor at an exhaust shop for your own custom cat-back, which may save you a few bucks if you were to buy the 42DD system outright. I went this route and ended up with a 3" system, but I also got a good deal on most of the parts from a fellow forum member, so it saved me more than a few $$.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice, i went with the billy boat. i'll be sure to update with pics and everything. very excited, i'm also completing modshack stage 3. big couple of weeks up ahead.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

disappointed


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> disappointed


it's a turbo back, and sways, and a full modshack stage three. all in one night.

be happy dammit 

i'm sure i'll be calling you next weekend. can't wait to hear how she purrs.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*42DD!*



notoriouszig said:


> hey all,
> 
> looking at pulling the trigger on a full turbo back tonight among other things... looking at all my options, opinions welcome. custom from a shop? i was looking at the APR turbo back on ECS, but it seems a bit pricey. what is actually worth buying.


Get the 42DD 3" Dp and get your muffler guy to run the rest way cheaper.
If your looking to save money! If not skies the limit. 
I went with the 42DD 3" to 2.75 piping single out! on my 225hp


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

notoriouszig said:


> it's a turbo back, and sways, and a full modshack stage three. all in one night.
> 
> be happy dammit
> 
> i'm sure i'll be calling you next weekend. can't wait to hear how she purrs.


Wow...early Christmas in Scranton PA!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> it's a turbo back, and sways, and a full modshack stage three. all in one night.
> 
> be happy dammit
> 
> i'm sure i'll be calling you next weekend. can't wait to hear how she purrs.


I was just being sarcastic and jealous all in one post


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I was just being sarcastic and jealous all in one post


lol, that's how i felt for the 6 months before i got my TT and you had the bombest aviator grey TT i have ever seen. 

anyways, i would like to put it on myself. you guys know of any write ups? 

P.S. just got a camera and will be posting pictures.:thumbup:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> lol, that's how i felt for the 6 months before i got my TT and you had the bombest aviator grey TT i have ever seen.
> 
> anyways, i would like to put it on myself. you guys know of any write ups?
> 
> P.S. just got a camera and will be posting pictures.:thumbup:


i think this will suffice, although i could use an alignment.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

PITA without a lift. You are still 4x4 so you can jack all 4 corners up and get at it


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> PITA without a lift. You are still 4x4 so you can jack all 4 corners up and get at it


can do, my girlfriends dad just put a fast intentions exhaust on his 370z... he also bought all the works to do it :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> can do, my girlfriends dad just put a fast intentions exhaust on his 370z... he also bought all the works to do it :thumbup:


Clutch. Did you ever do your window switcccchhhhh?


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Clutch. Did you ever do your window switcccchhhhh?


hahahha. no i was attempting to fix some road noise by adjusting the glass and the god damn torx snapped i have considered that door cursed since then. i will wait until i'm with you


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> hahahha. no i was attempting to fix some road noise by adjusting the glass and the god damn torx snapped i have considered that door cursed since then. i will wait until i'm with you


I realized I had photos from when I did mine. I will post


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

to cut the downpipe, or not to cut the DP? 

anyone else who's done a TB exhaust, did you find your gains to be noticeable?


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

got everything stripped off of the TT, and now I have come to realize Billy Boat didn't send me the turbo/dp gasket. i got every other gasket, but not that one. SERIOUSLY?! 

so if anyone has advice, i need it now. tt is in the air at the moment, and i need it to be down ASAP. does anyone know where to procure such a piece?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

may be hit an exhaust shop nearby to see if you can get a universal gasket that can be trimmed down for you application? If you strike out, let me know and I can send you the universal gasket that I purchased but didn't use for my Relentless install.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

paullee said:


> may be hit an exhaust shop nearby to see if you can get a universal gasket that can be trimmed down for you application? If you strike out, let me know and I can send you the universal gasket that I purchased but didn't use for my Relentless install.


thanks for the response man. i'll be driving all around town tomorrow, i'm sure. i'll let you know what happens!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Call Chris he may have one laying around the shop:thumbup:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Call Chris he may have one laying around the shop:thumbup:


got the gasket, now i can't seem to get my downpipe up from the bottom. :banghead: i REALLY don't want to drop the subframe.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> got the gasket, now i can't seem to get my downpipe up from the bottom. :banghead: i REALLY don't want to drop the subframe.


Unless you have a 2 piece dp like the 42dd you will have to drop the sub frame. Sorry. Send me a pic of it if you don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

well the cat is separate, if that qualifies as a two piece. fck it. i'm dropping the subframe. i need this exhaust on tomorrow.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> well the cat is separate, if that qualifies as a two piece. fck it. i'm dropping the subframe. i need this exhaust on tomorrow.


Just looked at it on ecs. Its 1 piece. Have fun:thumbup:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Just looked at it on ecs. Its 1 piece. Have fun:thumbup:


any advice on the subframe sir? links would be nice


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> any advice on the subframe sir? links would be nice


I should get payed for this
Read this
and you will want to get an alignment afterwords


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Courtesy of Douglobue:


"I'd grab your oxygen sensors from Amazon. I paid around $50 each sensor.

Also a little tip for those dropping the subframe- this shouldn't take you more than 10 minutes and can avoid an alignment in most cases:

-remove the 10 MM exhaust hanger bolts from the center/rear of the subframe
-remove the 4 13mm power steering rack bolts (box pattern, center of the subframe)
-get a 19mm wrench and remove the upper two balljoint nuts (1 per side)- then with either a friend stepping on the control arm and you hammering at the knuckle or a pry bar pushing the control arm down and hammering the will pop out.
-remove the sway bar links from the sway bar- 1 per side, 18mm wrench on bolt & 17mm on inner shaft
-with a friend holding the subframe or a jack supporting it remove the 4 21mm bolts located in all four corners of the subframe
-lower the subframe a few inches and look in from the drivers wheel well- you will see a power steering line wrapped in silver heatshield with a 13mm nut holding it on, remove this nut. I've never put this one back- pain in the ass.

That's it the subframe should be out and you don't need an alignment. It shouldn't take you long at all and with it completely out it should be easier. One tip on getting it back in- the balljoints spin, I usually jack the car up from the control arms to press the weight of the car on to that joint, then you can get the nut on without using the torx driver. If you have an aftermarket sway bar that's a whole different story for getting it back on."


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Let us know how it goes:thumbup:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

is it on yet? sound clips?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> is it on yet? sound clips?


I have a feeling its not. He got a 1 piece dp and had to drop the sub frame. My prayers are with him


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I have a feeling its not. He got a 1 piece dp and had to drop the sub frame. My prayers are with him


well, i have a device to hold the engine up... so the subframe won't be too much of a PITA. however, i am having quite a grand ole time trying to acquire the proper gasket. :banghead: i should get it tomorrow. if not, i ordered one from ECS as back-up. i will update when complete. 

does anyone happen to know which VW might have the same gasket...? i have a friend at kelly VW in scranton that may be able to get me the proper gasket... im about to show up with the DP. ftw.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> well, i have a device to hold the engine up... so the subframe won't be too much of a PITA. however, i am having quite a grand ole time trying to acquire the proper gasket. :banghead: i should get it tomorrow. if not, i ordered one from ECS as back-up. i will update when complete.
> 
> does anyone happen to know which VW might have the same gasket...? i have a friend at kelly VW in scranton that may be able to get me the proper gasket... im about to show up with the DP. ftw.


just to clarify, the gasket between the turbo and the downpipe.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The only 1.8t vw with a ko4 is the 2004.5 GLI. I'm not sure if the MKV and VI's have the same type of gasket with their ko4's. Can't you just take the one off and go to their parts desk?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Can't you just take the one off and go to their parts desk?


I think he just want's to walk around with his large pipe! show it off!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> I think he just want's to walk around with his large pipe! show it off!


Hahahaha probably.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> I think he just want's to walk around with his large pipe! show it off!


You've sure got that right!  

and james, i was also thinking the GLI might be an option... but i wonder if they'll have it. all i know is someone hopefully will have it tomorrow ( getting sick of driving my gf's honda fit :thumbdown: ) and if not, i overnighted it from ECS as back-up. 

but seriously... :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

notoriouszig said:


> ( getting sick of driving my gf's honda fit :thumbdown: )


dump her.......it'll never work out in the end...:facepalm:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> dump her.......it'll never work out in the end...:facepalm:


it's okay, she loves the TT "almost" as much as i do... and she puts up with my obsessive car talk, so i let the honda fit slide. 

p.s. she learned how to drive in a 5-speed mini cooper


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

aside from the wierd looks when your in a fit, you can still beat the crap out of it and get like 30mpg...lol.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha I don't do so well with girls that are jdm


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Haha I don't do so well with girls that are jdm


my girls jdm, 00 toyota celica, thing runs with no oil too!!


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

listen, we can't hold females accountable for anything automobile related. as long as there is a sammich waiting for me, i don't care what she drives. 

now back to the topic at hand. if i am lifting the motor slightly, there won't be the need to worry about my subframe, threads, etc. correct?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

dont see why not.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> my girls jdm, 00 toyota celica, thing runs with no oil too!!


Interesting toyota invents a oilless motor lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> listen, we can't hold females accountable for anything automobile related. as long as there is a sammich waiting for me, i don't care what she drives.
> 
> now back to the topic at hand. if i am lifting the motor slightly, there won't be the need to worry about my subframe, threads, etc. correct?


Right. And I do love me a good sammich.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

i need the engine code to a VW that will have the right manifold... James?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> i need the engine code to a VW that will have the right manifold... James?


If you are talking about the intake mani then none. The TT's is backwards. Not sure about the exhaust.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> If you are talking about the intake mani then none. The TT's is backwards. Not sure about the exhaust.


i woke up and wrote that. i meant gasket.:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> i woke up and wrote that. i meant gasket.:laugh:


Cant you just tell them its for a ko4? Damn why must things be so hard:banghead:
The engine code isnt on here
This is off ECS's site # Mfg Part# 8L9253115A


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

hey guys. i looked around everywhere, literally everywhere. :banghead:

fortunately my backup order from ECS is coming tomorrow... i was going to put in the old gasket as BB exhaust suggested and then have the new one installed later possibly. however the guy whose shop i am using suddenly turned into a massive prick :thumbdown:

my hose came though so i'm thinking i may take care of my boost leak tomorrow and hook the boost machine up. rear 21mm sway too

after that i am going to get reflashed to unitronic stage 2 i think. let's just hope things all go smoothly :screwy: from here on out.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Bro,

Thanks for making me feel much better about what I went through with my Relentless DP install a few weeks ago. Your tribulations make my project feel like a simple oil change.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

paullee said:


> Bro,
> 
> Thanks for making me feel much better about what I went through with my Relentless DP install a few weeks ago. Your tribulations make my project feel like a simple oil change.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> :laugh::laugh:


you're welcome, it's what i'm here for. 

james this is reminiscent of the koni situation.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> you're welcome, it's what i'm here for.
> 
> james this is reminiscent of the koni situation.


but that was in the past


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> but that was in the past


can't wait till this is to. seriously, i thank god daily for ecs.

i ended up hacking out the cat. i can't wait to hear her purr tomorrow (fingers crossed!)

i'll shoot a lil teaser for you


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> can't wait till this is to. seriously, i thank god daily for ecs.
> 
> i ended up hacking out the cat. i can't wait to hear her purr tomorrow (fingers crossed!)
> 
> i'll shoot a lil teaser for you


I don't want a fucing teaser! Get your ass back to the Ex so I can get a ride


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I don't want a fucing teaser! Get your ass back to the Ex so I can get a ride


tonight may be the night. i must say this experience has taught me a great deal about patience. 

as for the ride, i'll be seeing you probably saturday :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> tonight may be the night. i must say this experience has taught me a great deal about patience.
> 
> as for the ride, i'll be seeing you probably saturday :thumbup:


Sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

*It's done!!!!!!!!!*

mostly completed, finishing touches tomorrow. 

however now i'm getting a CEL - P0343 Camshaft Position (CMP) Sensor Circuit High Voltage
anyone have any ideas? timing belt was done less than 2 months ago.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> mostly completed, finishing touches tomorrow.
> 
> however now i'm getting a CEL - P0343 Camshaft Position (CMP) Sensor Circuit High Voltage
> anyone have any ideas? timing belt was done less than 2 months ago.


Yayyyyyy!!!!!








awwwww


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yayyyyyy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah well... can't complain too much. exhaust sounds mean.
left on to-do list:
drilled/slotted rotors:thumbup:
fix boost leak:thumbdown:
get a new heat shield :thumbdown:
FIGURE OUT THIS CEL:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

anyone know where i can pick up a front heat shield?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> anyone know where i can pick up a front heat shield?


Not sure what it looks like, but I would just get some heat wrap if its in a tight space


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

it's right by the downpipe. it's all stuck up there with speed nuts. i'm thinking i may just use heat wrap though. i just don't want a flaming carpet. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> it's right by the downpipe. it's all stuck up there with speed nuts. i'm thinking i may just use heat wrap though. i just don't want a flaming carpet. :laugh:


Uhhhh there's only one way to find out if it werks


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Magnaflow straight through, to a 3" dump. Filling in the rear valance! I refuse to spend a **** ton of money on a cat back. This way it will sound great, but be invisible.

Btw, also running all my crank case waste to my exhaust to burn up.


----------



## CRFracer297 (Nov 11, 2010)

i did my DP when i had my cylinder head off and put it down from the top went in like a charm


----------

